# Layout ink in Canada?



## lazylathe (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi,

I have searched for layout ink online and found a few places that will sell 10 5L jugs of the stuff!!
That would last me more that a lifetime!!!

Does anyone know where i can find hobby sized bottles of this magic liquid in Canada?
I asked at Home Depot and the guy took me to the Chalk Marker!!LOL!!
Not quite...

Andrew


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 4, 2009)

go to to your local STUFF Mart or office supply store and buy a huge fat permanent marker I have had good luck with Marksalot brand. Mrs falcon got me a big sharpie when the other dried out but the cutting oil washes off the marker. 

get a couple of 
Avery Dennison Avery® Marks-A-Lot® Jumbo Permanent Marker, Black

a half pint of blue dykem from Travers tool will cost you over ten bucks us after shipping you should be able to get the markers for about $2.50 each and they should last a few years if you keep the cap on while not in use.


----------



## gmac (Oct 4, 2009)

Andrew;

http://www.kbctools.com/can/  check under Fluids / Layout supplies

http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=3124505&ucst=t

Not sure if Busy Bee carries it   busybeetools.ca

Most machinery / tool suppliers either carry it or can point you in the right direction. On occasion (depending on the store) I've seen it at auto parts suppliers.

Cheers
Garry


----------



## BAH101 (Oct 4, 2009)

Ackland Granger, Weber supply, any other small industrial supply store near you. I have picked it up the Starrett blue dye, it comes in a small bottle with applicator brush.
Bryan


----------



## arnoldb (Oct 4, 2009)

Andrew, I'll echo Tin on the permanent marker; I use it most of the time. You can also get bottles of refill ink for permanent markers from stationers; I use this, brushed onto the workpiece with a bit of toilet/kitchen paper for larger areas (toilet paper is cheaper, and it is worthwhile to have a couple of rolls handy in the shop ;D). My normal cutting fluid does not wash the ink off, but the tapping fluid I use do, so I always just punch mark all the hole locations before starting machining; if the ink then washes off, the punch marks remain.

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!
Permanent markers of the FAT kind sounds like they will fit the bill perfectly!!
Off to STAPLES to see what loot i can find!


----------



## Stan (Oct 4, 2009)

Busy Bee Tools sell it. Part # 66001 340 gm for $11,99.


----------



## tel (Oct 4, 2009)

I mostly use the marking pens, or cans of spray paint from the dollar store for large areas, but - a perfectly acceptable lay out fluid can be made by disolving the ink out of a blue Biro pen, and a few flakes of shellac, in a couple of ounces of methylated spirits.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 4, 2009)

At work I use layout fluids and markers from Dykem.

At home I get them from Walmart.






Rick


----------



## tmuir (Oct 4, 2009)

lazylathe  said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies!
> Permanent markers of the FAT kind sounds like they will fit the bill perfectly!!
> Off to STAPLES to see what loot i can find!



I like the brush on ink for really large items but at the suggestion of everyone here I tried a permanent marker for the first time last week and its so much easier to use with less mess I will now be using it on all small items. It does rub off easier than the real stuff but thats not really a problem.


----------



## 4wheels (Oct 5, 2009)

I have used a solution of copper sulphate in water which when brushed or rubed on with a rag will copper plate the surface of steel and scribed lines stand out quite well.

Brian


----------



## tmuir (Oct 5, 2009)

4wheels  said:
			
		

> I have used a solution of copper sulphate in water which when brushed or rubed on with a rag will copper plate the surface of steel and scribed lines stand out quite well.
> 
> Brian



Wow, thats real old school.
I'm sure I read about it in one of my books from the 1920s but I've never actually tried it.


----------



## 4wheels (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm not that old!! but is is a remnant of info from times past. 

Brian
65yrs young


----------



## tmuir (Oct 5, 2009)

4wheels  said:
			
		

> I'm not that old!! but is is a remnant of info from times past.
> 
> Brian
> 65yrs young



Sorry I didn't mean you were old just that technique is old.
I've read about it but never heard of anyone using it before.

If it works, why change.


----------



## 4wheels (Oct 5, 2009)

No problem - just joking. Sometimes I feel too old but then again I enjoy being the child that never grew up.


----------



## 4wheels (Oct 5, 2009)

Coles Power Models has "Steel Blue Markout/Layout Dye" for US$5.50. They also have dye remover for US$3.25.


----------

